# 2021 tidewater 2300 carolina bay



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

CHECK OUT THE OPTIONS ON THIS 2300 CAROLINA BAY BY TIDEWATER
**YAMAHA VF250XA, FIBERGLASS HARD TOP, JLM STEREO SYSTEM WITH SPEAKERS, SWIM LADDER, JACK PLATE, PHENDER CLEATS, CUSHION SEATING IN FRONT , THRU HULL TRANSDUCER INSTALLED AND MANY MORE OPTIONS HURRY AND CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS TODAY $84,619.00:texasflag

[email protected]

CELL 361-229-5402 CALL OR TEXT

WORK 361-758-2140


----------

